# Γιατροί συμβεβλημένοι με τον ΟΑΕΕ (ή ξεχάστε το παλιό σύστημα επιλογής γιατρών)



## Constantina (Jan 10, 2012)

Συνάδελφοι, καλημέρα!

Ξεχάστε το παλιό σύστημα επιλογής γιατρών στον ΟΑΕΕ, όπου έπρεπε να πας, να τους επιλέξεις και να σου τους περάσουν στο βιβλιάριο. Καθώς ο ΟΑΕΕ ανήκει στον ΕΟΠΠΥ (Εθνικός Οργανισμός Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Υγείας), η λίστα των γιατρών για όλα τα ταμεία είναι κοινή και θα τη βρείτε εδώ. Κατεβάστε το εξελόφυλλο με όλους τους γιατρούς όλων των ειδικοτήτων σε όοοολη την Ελλάδα κι, όταν χρειαστεί, αρχίστε το ψάξιμο. Επικοινώνησα με τον ΟΑΕΕ Συντάγματος για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι άλλο και μου είπαν ότι αυτό που έχουμε να κάνουμε κάθε φορά που θέλουμε γιατρό είναι να τον βρίσκουμε από τη λίστα και να επικοινωνούμε μαζί του. Αρκεί να υπάρχει στο βιβλιάριό μας το αυτοκολλητάκι με τη θεώρηση του έτους που ήρθε με το ταχυδρομείο.

Καλή χρονιά!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2012)

Απορώ πώς δεν το είχαν σκεφτεί ως τώρα, είναι μόνο 4.390 ονόματα  Ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι τελικά τα ονόματα θα είναι πολύ περισσότερα, όταν ενταχθούν και οι γιατροί του ΙΚΑ, αλλά για πολύ καιρό ακόμα οι περισσότεροι ασφαλισμένοι μάλλον θα πηγαίνουν απλώς στον γιατρό που πήγαιναν. Εμένα μου φαίνεται πάντως για βελτίωση η δυνατότητα του ασφαλισμένου να έχει περισσότερες επιλογές, ανεξαρτήτως ταμείου, κατοικίας, τόπου εργασίας κ.λπ.

Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ήδη ή θα ισχύσει, άκουσα στην τηλεόραση τον διοικητή του ΕΟΠΥΥ να λέει ότι θα δοθεί και σε ιδιώτες, μη συμβεβλημένους γιατρούς (στους οποίους βέβαια πληρώνεις επίσκεψη) να γράφουν κατευθείαν συνταγές αποδεκτές από τα ταμεία με το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα. Κι αυτό, θετικό ακούγεται.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 10, 2012)

Πολύ καλό, ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Με μια γρήγορη ματιά είδα ότι συμμετέχουν 2 παλιοί εξαιρετικοί γιατροί που τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια είχαν αποχωρήσει από τον ΟΑΕΕ.
Λέτε να είναι για καλό η αλλαγή;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2012)

Σχετικά με αυτό, κι εγώ είδα κάποιους γιατρούς που ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ καλοί, ωστόσο έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ορισμένοι γιατροί που συμβάλλονται με ταμεία αλλιώς αντιμετωπίζουν τους ασθενείς που πηγαίνουν με το βιβλιάριό τους, και αλλιώς αυτούς που πηγαίνουν χωρίς βιβλιάριο (= πληρώνουν).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 10, 2012)

Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει καθόλου το θέμα, ο ΕΟΠΠΥ αφορά όλους τους ασφαλισμένους; Και αυτούς που έχουν περίθαλψη από το Δημόσιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2012)

Ο *ΕΟΠΠΥ (όπως γράφουν πολλοί αντί για το σωστό ΕΟΠΥΥ ;)) καλύπτει καταρχήν Δημόσιο, IKA, OAEE και ΟΓΑ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2012)

Κανονικά έπρεπε να είναι ΕΟΠΥΠΥ...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Σχετικά με αυτό, κι εγώ είδα κάποιους γιατρούς που ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ καλοί, ωστόσο έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ορισμένοι γιατροί που συμβάλλονται με ταμεία αλλιώς αντιμετωπίζουν τους ασθενείς που πηγαίνουν με το βιβλιάριό τους, και αλλιώς αυτούς που πηγαίνουν χωρίς βιβλιάριο (= πληρώνουν).


Για να λέμε και κανένα καλό, μία γιατρός που *δεν *κάνει τέτοιες διακρίσεις είναι στη γραμμή υπ' αριθμ. 3496 (η κα Στουντύνκοβα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2012)

Ποιες υπηρεσίες εντάσσονται στον ΕΟΠΥΥ


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 17, 2012)

Καλοί μου φίλοι, μόλις επέστρεψα από την πρώτη μου εμπειρία από τον ΕΟΠΥΥ. Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε, αγαπημένοι μου (όλο σορόπι σας έχω, φάτε τώρα την πίκρα):
Κάθε συμβεβλημένος μ' αυτό τον διάολο ιατρός πληρώνεται από αυτό τον διάολο για 200 ραντεβού μηνιαίως (50 εβδομαδιαίως). Η αμοιβή του για κάθε ραντεβού είναι 10 ευρώπουλα μικτά. Από εκεί και πέρα, για όποιον εμφανιστεί εκτός ραντεβού *δεν εισπράττει μία*. Φυσικά, έχει το δικαίωμα να του συνταγογραφήσει φάρμακα και να του γράψει εξετάσεις. Ωστόσο, ο ίδιος δεν θα αμειφθεί από τον φορέα γι' αυτό. Πλέον, λοιπόν, οι ιατροί του ΟΕτέτοιου χρεώνουν επίσκεψη (ΔΕΝ ΚΑΚΟΛΟΓΩ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ - ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ! Δεν νομίζω ότι έν ιατρείο καλύπτει τα έξοδά του με 2000 ευρώ μικτά τον μήνα), η οποία στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι το ποσό που θα έπαιρναν από τον φορέα, ήτοι 10 ευρώ - έχω ακούσει να γίνεται λόγος και για 20άρικα. Εγώ κάθε μήνα γράφω ένα κουτί από ένα φάρμακο που στοιχίζει 17 ευρώ - πληρώνω συμμετοχή 1,7. Άρα, χωρίς ραντεβού έσκασα 10 + 1,7 = 11,7 ευρώ και το ποσό που γλίτωνα μειώθηκε αυτομάτως από 15,3 σε μόλις 5,3 ευρώ. (Βέβαια, τώρα έκλεισα ραντεβού για τον επόμενο μήνα - αλλά αυτή η δουλειά θα γίνεται συνέχεια; ) 
Φαντάζομαι ότι σε πιο παράξενες ειδικότητες τα ραντεβού θα σώνονται πιο αργά, στους παθολόγους όμως γίνεται ήδη πανικός.
Περιμένω κέρασμα για τα καλά νέα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Χμμμ... Απόδειξη σου έδωσε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2012)

Αφελής ερώτηση: Πώς κλείνονται αυτά τα 200 ραντεβού; Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα που δείχνει ότι τα συμπλήρωσε και ότι εσύ είσαι έξω από αυτή τη λίστα;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 17, 2012)

​


drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ... Απόδειξη σου έδωσε;



ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ. (Η οποία, όμως, όπως ξέρεις, γιατρέ μου, πλέον εκπίπτει από τον πληρωτέο φόρο και όχι από το φορολογητέο εισόδημα)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 17, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αφελής ερώτηση: Πώς κλείνονται αυτά τα 200 ραντεβού; Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα που δείχνει ότι τα συμπλήρωσε και ότι εσύ είσαι έξω από αυτή τη λίστα;



Υπάρχει, λέει, στο σάιτ του ΙΚΑ... κάτι (δεν κατάλαβα τι, ό,τι άκουσα μεταφέρω) που δείχνει ποιος γιατρός έχει ακόμα διαθέσιμα ραντεβού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Και τι ακριβώς θα γίνει μετά από τρεις μήνες, όταν τα στοιχεία της μηχανογράφησης δείξουν ότι οι εκτός ραντεβού συνταγές είναι πολλαπλάσιες από όσες δικαιολογούνται από τα προβλεπόμενα ραντεβού;

Δύο άσχετα και σχετικά, ταυτόχρονα:
Στη Γερμανία, (έχω την εντύπωση ότι) κάθε επίσκεψη στον γιατρό του ασφαλιστικού ταμείου κοστίζει δέκα ευρώ.
Σε γερμανικό δελτίο ειδήσεων, αυτή τη στιγμή, δείχνει ρεπορτάζ από την Αθήνα και Έλληνες που καταφεύγουν σε ΜΚΟ για να εξασφαλίσουν περίθαλψη και φάρμακα. Ο παρουσιαστής «ζητάει συγγνώμη από τους θεατές για τις σκληρές εικόνες» --από αυτές που βλέπουμε σε κάθε κανάλι μας, όταν παίζουν βέβαια.

Η προσπάθεια να μεταστρέψουν τον κόσμο από τα ρατσιστικά στερεότυπα που δημιουργήθηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια θέλει πολλή δουλειά ακόμη.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τι ακριβώς θα γίνει μετά από τρεις μήνες, όταν τα στοιχεία της μηχανογράφησης δείξουν ότι οι εκτός ραντεβού συνταγές είναι πολλαπλάσιες από όσες δικαιολογούνται από τα προβλεπόμενα ραντεβού;



Σε ό,τι αφορά τον ΟΑΕΕ: θα καταργήσουν το δικαίωμα των γιατρών να συνταγογραφούν εκτός ραντεβού, ακόμα περισσότεροι θα την κάνουν με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια από τον ΟΑΕΕ, και ο βραχνάς αυτός θα γίνει το πρώτο ταμείο που θα καταρρεύσει επισήμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω. Νομίζω ότι ο στόχος είναι να επιτρέπουν στους πάντες να συνταγογραφούν έναντι (μικρής) αμοιβής (ήδη επιτρέπεται και στους εκτός ΕΟΠΥΥ ιατρούς να συνταγογραφούν για τα ταμεία) και μέσω της συνταγογράφησης να μηχανογραφήσουν, να χαρτογραφήσουν και να ελέγξουν το σύστημα των ιατρικών αμοιβών.

Απορία: Αφού παίρνεις επαναλαμβανόμενα το φάρμακο, γιατί δεν σου έγραψε επαναλαμβανόμενη (τρίμηνη) συνταγή;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία: Αφού παίρνεις επαναλαμβανόμενα το φάρμακο, γιατί δεν σου έγραψε επαναλαμβανόμενη (τρίμηνη) συνταγή;



Κι όμως, σου έχω απαντήσεις σε όλα: επειδή "δεν μας έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει ακόμα τι γίνεται με τις τρίμηνες (συνταγές). Τηλεφωνήστε μου προς το τέλος του μήνα. Ελπίζω να έχω μάθει".


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2012)

Το ζήτημα της επίσκεψης νομίζω παντα ήταν ζήτημα. Από την άλλη, δε νομίζω το 200 επισκέψεις το μήνα να το σκέφτηκαν τυχαία, άλλωστε μου φαίνεται αρκετά μεγάλο νούμερο. Πόσοι γιατροί έχουν δέκα πελάτες την ημερα, κάθε μέρα; Όχι και τόσοι πολλοί. Και όλοι από το ίδιο ταμείο; 



drsiebenmal said:


> Στη Γερμανία, (έχω την εντύπωση ότι) κάθε επίσκεψη στον γιατρό του ασφαλιστικού ταμείου κοστίζει δέκα ευρώ.
> Σε γερμανικό δελτίο ειδήσεων, αυτή τη στιγμή, δείχνει ρεπορτάζ από την Αθήνα και Έλληνες που καταφεύγουν σε ΜΚΟ για να εξασφαλίσουν περίθαλψη και φάρμακα. Ο παρουσιαστής «ζητάει συγγνώμη από τους θεατές για τις σκληρές εικόνες» --από αυτές που βλέπουμε σε κάθε κανάλι μας, όταν παίζουν βέβαια.



Αυτό έχει ενδιαφέρον αλλά είναι εκτός θέματος, οπότε απλώς θα αναρωτηθώ γιατί χρειάζεται κανείς ΜΚΟ όταν μπορεί να εξεταστεί είτε δωρεάν έιτε προς πεντε ευρώ στα εξωτερικά ιατρεία των νοσοκομείων. Τα φάρμακα είναι άλλη υπόθεση, και ελπίζω να μην πει κανείς τίποτα περί γενόσημων κλπ γιατί ο γιατρός της ΜΚΟ δεν σου δίνει το πιο φανταιζί φάρμακο που κυκλοφορεί, το φτηνότερο που κάνει για την περίπτωσή σου σου δίνει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το ζήτημα της επίσκεψης νομίζω παντα ήταν ζήτημα. Από την άλλη, δε νομίζω το 200 επισκέψεις το μήνα να το σκέφτηκαν τυχαία, άλλωστε μου φαίνεται αρκετά μεγάλο νούμερο. Πόσοι γιατροί έχουν δέκα πελάτες την ημερα, κάθε μέρα; Όχι και τόσοι πολλοί. Και όλοι από το ίδιο ταμείο;


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου με τα παραπάνω σε ό,τι αφορά σχεδόν όλες τις ειδικότητες - πλην παθολόγων. Εκεί τα 200 ραντεβού φεύγουν για πλάκα. Έχω βρεθεί σε φάση να περιμένουν στον προθάλαμο 30 άτομα. (ΝΑΙ, τριάντα). Τα οποία ανανεωνόντουσαν, φυσικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το ζήτημα της επίσκεψης νομίζω παντα ήταν ζήτημα. Από την άλλη, δε νομίζω το 200 επισκέψεις το μήνα να το σκέφτηκαν τυχαία, άλλωστε μου φαίνεται αρκετά μεγάλο νούμερο. Πόσοι γιατροί έχουν δέκα πελάτες την ημερα, κάθε μέρα; Όχι και τόσοι πολλοί. Και όλοι από το ίδιο ταμείο;


Συμφωνώ με τον Κόμη, εγώ έχω πετύχει 20 άτομα στην αναμονή. Οι παθολόγοι, ιδίως τις εποχές που κυκλοφορούν ιοί γρίπης, γαστρεντερίτιδας κτλ είναι φίσκα. 


SBE said:


> Αυτό έχει ενδιαφέρον αλλά είναι εκτός θέματος, οπότε απλώς θα αναρωτηθώ γιατί χρειάζεται κανείς ΜΚΟ όταν μπορεί να εξεταστεί είτε δωρεάν έιτε προς πεντε ευρώ στα εξωτερικά ιατρεία των νοσοκομείων. Τα φάρμακα είναι άλλη υπόθεση, και ελπίζω να μην πει κανείς τίποτα περί γενόσημων κλπ γιατί ο γιατρός της ΜΚΟ δεν σου δίνει το πιο φανταιζί φάρμακο που κυκλοφορεί, το φτηνότερο που κάνει για την περίπτωσή σου σου δίνει.


Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αν πας χωρίς ραντεβού, μάλλον τσακώνεσαι με κάποιον για να σε αφήσει να μπεις πριν από αυτόν, ή κάνεις χαριτωμενιές στο γιατρό μπας και σε λυπηθεί, αν κρίνω από το ΙΚΑ. Ωστόσο, κάποιες ειδικότητες στα νοσοκομεία (οι παθολόγοι, π.χ.) έχουν αναμονή κάνα δίμηνο, αν θέλεις να κλείσεις ραντεβού.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αν πας χωρίς ραντεβού, μάλλον τσακώνεσαι με κάποιον για να σε αφήσει να μπεις πριν από αυτόν, ή κάνεις χαριτωμενιές στο γιατρό μπας και σε λυπηθεί, αν κρίνω από το ΙΚΑ. Ωστόσο, κάποιες ειδικότητες στα νοσοκομεία (οι παθολόγοι, π.χ.) έχουν αναμονή κάνα δίμηνο, αν θέλεις να κλείσεις ραντεβού.



Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, ραντεβού σημαίνει "δεν πληρώνεις επίσκεψη". Κατά τα άλλα, τη μέρα που έχεις κλείσει το ραντεβού σου πας και η εξυπηρέτηση γίνεται "on a first come-first served basis" - δηλαδή, εμφανίστηκα εγώ στο ξεκούδουνο στις 17:00 και η κυρία με το ραντεβού στις 17:05 = μπαίνω πρώτος εγώ.* Ως ένα σημείο λογικό, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι οι γιατροί αυτοί δεν είναι συμβεβλημένοι αποκλειστικά με τον ΕΟτέτοιον, αλλά έχουν, π.χ. και ΝΑΤ, που μέχρι στιγμής δεν εντάσσεται στον φορέα, αλλά εμφανίζεται φάντης μπαστούνι τζάμπα με βάση το παλιό σύστημα.

*λάθος στους χρόνους. Βάλτε αόριστο. Έτσι έγινε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2012)

Απ' την άλλη βέβαια ούτε στο ΙΚΑ είναι καλύτερα: Τηλέφωνο στο 184 (ΣΖΥΥ) αρχές Σεπτέμβρη για ραντεβού με παθολόγο, το ραντεβού κλείστηκε για μέσα Οκτωβρίου, ο παθολόγος έγραψε εξετάσεις αίματος (γενική & βιοχημικές) οπότε χρειάστηκε κάποια από τις επόμενες μέρες να πάει ο ασφαλισμένος από τις 06:15 το πρωί στο τοπικό ΙΚΑ για να πάρει χαρτάκι φτιαγμένο απ' όσους περίμεναν έξω και να πάρει προτεραιότητα στην ουρά όταν θ' άνοιγε η Γραμματεία στις 07:00, η οποία έκλεισε το ραντεβού για τις 27/12 (ίδια ημερομηνία έδινε και για υπέρηχο — ήταν η πρώτη διαθέσιμη στα μέσα Οκτώβρη). Μόλις τέλειωσαν τα 25 άτομα που δέχονται ημερησίως (στην ουρά είχε δοθεί —πάντα απ' τα αυτοσχέδια χαρτάκια προτεραιότητας— μέχρι και νούμερο 64) η Γραμματεία σταμάτησε να δέχεται άλλους και τους είπε να έρθουν την επομένη, αλλά αυτήν τη φορά πιο ξημερώματα ώστε να καταφέρουν να πάρουν κάποιο απ' τα πρώτα 25 "χρυσά" νούμερα. Αυτή η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται καθημερινά στα ΙΚΑ αυτής της ανεκδιήγητης χώρας...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Και σκέψου να έχει ο ασθενής κάτι από το οποίο κινδυνεύει η ζωή του...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και σκέψου να έχει ο ασθενής κάτι από το οποίο κινδυνεύει η ζωή του...



Τότε ή πληρώνει ή πεθαίνει. Ο Καιάδας είναι εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2012)

Ωραία. Ας προσθέσω και τη δική μου μαρτυρία. Ο δικός μου παθολόγος μού εξήγησε ότι όλες οι συμβάσεις που είχε (ΟΑΕΕ, Δημόσιο) έληξαν αυτόματα στις 31/12 και δεν έχουν υπογραφεί νέες με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ. Μου έγραψε την τρίμηνη επαναλαμβανόμενη που χρειαζόμουν, αλλά με αμοιβή "Δημοσίου" = 20 ευρώ (απόδειξη κλπ, όλα κανονικά). Ο γιατρός μου, μού είπε ότι μια τρίμηνη συνταγή προς 20 ευρώ είναι όσο μια σοκολάτα --και δεν έχει άδικο. Από την άλλη, δεν χρειάζεται και κάποια γνωμάτευση ή εξέταση (αν και, υποθέτω, ρωτάει τον ασφαλισμένο «πώς νιώθει κλπ», ανάλογα με την περίπτωση --και αν χρειάζεται, εξετάζει).

Ο φαρμακοποιός, στη συνέχεια, μου είπε ότι γίνεται το μπάχαλο, άλλοι γιατροί συνεχίζουν να κόβουν δωρεάν, άλλοι με 10 ευρώ, άλλοι με 20. 

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτή τη στιγμή γίνεται ένα μεγάλο πείραμα, που θα κρατήσει μερικούς μήνες. Το πού θα κατασταλάξει, ένας Θεός το ξέρει. Αυτό το σύστημα αναμφίβολα θα πιέσει τους ιδιώτες γιατρούς και τα 50άρια, 80άρια ή ξέρω γω πόσο -άρια χρέωναν την επίσκεψη, χωρίς απόδειξη. Επίσης, θα δείξει τις ανοχές του κόσμου. Τέλος, θα αποκαλύψει τι τελικά αγοράζουν τα κερατιάτικα που πληρώνουμε για ασφάλιση κάθε μήνα. Ας πούμε, στην κλάση μου, ο κλάδος ασθενείας είναι 95 ευρώ το μήνα. Τι υπηρεσίες αγοράζει κανείς με αυτά; (Και πόσα αντίστοιχα ποσά έχω καταβάλει τόσα χρόνια χωρίς να κάνω χρήση των υπηρεσιών αυτών; )


----------



## diceman (Jan 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας πούμε, στην κλάση μου, ο κλάδος ασθενείας είναι 95 ευρώ το μήνα. Τι υπηρεσίες αγοράζει κανείς με αυτά; (Και πόσα αντίστοιχα ποσά έχω καταβάλει τόσα χρόνια χωρίς να κάνω χρήση των υπηρεσιών αυτών; )



Θα οδηγηθείς στην τρέλα με τέτοια ερωτήματα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Κλήσεις στα 14884 και 14900
Αλλάζει τη Δευτέρα ο αριθμός 184 του ΕΟΠΥΥ για τα ραντεβού με γιατρούς


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 1, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου με τα παραπάνω σε ό,τι αφορά σχεδόν όλες τις ειδικότητες - πλην παθολόγων. Εκεί τα 200 ραντεβού φεύγουν για πλάκα. .


Στον πνευμονολόγο που πάω, έχουν μοιράσει τα 200 σε 4 μερίδες των 50, μία για κάθε εβδομάδα, και βλέπει 50 άτομα την εβδομάδα, με σειρά προτεραιότητας (δηλαδή όστις πρόλαβε, τον ιατρόν είδε). Περιττό να πω ότι Τρίτη μεσημέρι έχει ήδη συμπληρώσει τα 50 άτομα της εβδομάδας. Αν αρρωστήσεις Τετάρτη, την έκατσες κανονικά (δηλαδή απλώς πληρώνεις το 20ευρό σου, ή το 10ευρό σου αν θες απλώς μια συνταγή). 

Αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις υπήρχαν ήδη από παλιά στον γαστρεντερολόγο. Μην μου λέτε λοιπόν ότι εντάξει οι άλλες ειδικότητες - καθόλου εντάξει.

Δεν ξέρω πώς τα υπολόγισαν τα 200 ραντεβού, αλλά μιλάμε για μεγάλη μιζέρια. Στον Καναδά έχει δωρεάν περίθαλψη για όλους - και εννοούμε όλους μα όλους, και τον μετανάστη, και τον τουρίστα, για όλους τους ανθρώπους λέμε. Κι εδώ δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε περίθαλψη σε αυτούς που πλήρωναν τόσα χρόνια τις υπέρογκες εισφορές τους κι έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να την απαιτούν; 

Έλεος.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κλήσεις στα 14884 και 14900
> Αλλάζει τη Δευτέρα ο αριθμός 184 του ΕΟΠΥΥ για τα ραντεβού με γιατρούς



Ουκ έρχεται μόνη, η αλλαγή του αριθμού, αλλά θα κοστίζει και περίπου 40 φορές ακριβότερα! Έβλεπα χτες τη σχετική διαφήμιση και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου, 1€ περίπου ανά λεπτό, είναι τρελοί ή πάνε να τρελάνουν εμάς;


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Στον Καναδά έχει δωρεάν περίθαλψη για όλους - και εννοούμε όλους μα όλους, και τον μετανάστη, και τον τουρίστα, για όλους τους ανθρώπους λέμε.



Όχι ακριβώς. Στην επαρχία της Αλμπέρτας πρέπει να έχεις κλείσει εξάμηνο διαμονής εντός της επαρχίας. Που σημαίνει ότι οι τουρίστες, οι πρόσφατοι μετανάστες (περιλαμβανομένων και των Καναδών εσωτερικών μεταναστών) εξαιρούνται. Οι άλλες επαρχίες έχουν επίσης η καθεμία τα δικά της μέτρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2014)

Ας βάλουμε εδώ, να υπάρχει, την ιστοσελίδα που δείχνει on line τα διαθέσιμα ραντεβού των γιατρών ΕΟΠΥΥ (διαθεσιμότητα επισκέψεων):

http://www.odigostoupoliti.eu/diathesimotita-episkepseon-giatroi-eopyy-pedi/#sthash.GXhDhRwj.dpbs


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

Ή, απευθείας απ' το σάιτ τού ΙΚΑ: https://apps.ika.gr/eFindDoctor/


----------

